# Project Mazda



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

My friends Mazda 323 Project in the shop


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I dont think the interior flows right.. Red with woodgrain..but the exterior is nice


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

doesnt look like wood... looks like metallic gold paint?

nice ride btw! didn't think the older mazdas can look that good


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> I dont think the interior flows right.. Red with woodgrain..but the exterior is nice


Jlee's correct, it's metallic gold paint gone wrong...somehow my friend had trouble with the finish because he didnt use primer on the black stock surface, ending up with a dark finish instead


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Exalta said:


> Jlee's correct, it's metallic gold paint gone wrong...somehow my friend had trouble with the finish because he didnt use primer on the black stock surface, ending up with a dark finish instead


Ah, I understand..He should redo it


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

other than the exterior mods and interior mods, what has been done to boost peformance ?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

as you can see, work on the head is being done..if i remember correctly
-add new valve springs
-replace short ram filter with a CAI (halfway thru in the pic, new hole needs 
to be drilled)
-new 4-2-1 headers to replace the 4-1


and unfortunately, the NOS steering wheel came first than the NOS system


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

why would you want to replace a 4-1 for a 4-2-1?


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

always been a fan of mazda, its nice to see one other than a rx7 or miata have some mods done to it, what does he expect to see in the quarter ?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> why would you want to replace a 4-1 for a 4-2-1?


According to him, the diameter of the tubing on the 4-1 headers is somehow same as the stock header.

the 4-2-1 is just a donation from a fellow car club member


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

STRATTON said:


> always been a fan of mazda, its nice to see one other than a rx7 or miata have some mods done to it, what does he expect to see in the quarter ?


I dont know with him, but I think its in the 17's


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

Exalta said:


> I dont know with him, but I think its in the 17's


thats really high....he should go turbo or nitrious...


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

There are Philippine protegetech members in the 14's and lower with BPT and B6T engines.


----------



## tahong (Jan 24, 2004)

i know that mazda, i see it a lot within bfpque very nice indeed...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

not a fan of graphics, but looks good


----------

